# VIC - Little Snake Island overnighter



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice latte.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Been wanting to do that overnight trip all summer, but conditions never seemed right when I was free.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

He was like some kind of human dung beetle rolling up his bags!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys have fun.

So how screwed would one be with a busted rudder and a busted mirage?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Zed said:


> You guys have fun.
> 
> So how screwed would one be with a busted rudder and a busted mirage?


In the 30ish knots of wind we had, quite a bit.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like fun, pity I couldn't make it.

I didn't know a TI could carry so much cargo.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I had some sapporo & played the last post on my ibone app.

Ive gotta start taking this fishing caper more seriously, those gummy pieces were just awesome


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It's funny how it doesn't matter where in the country the report originates from, there's tips you can pick up and apply in your own region. I'm so putting a sausage roll on a bun.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

eric said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how it doesn't matter where in the country the report originates from, there's tips you can pick up and apply in your own region. I'm so putting a sausage roll on a bun.
> ...


Ask for it by name


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You guys.........

I love Snake Island adventures.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

leftieant said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > There's a few badges that are unique to the Moe Scouts, but that isn't one of them.
> ...


That badge is far from unique to Moe ;-)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

leftieant said:


> I forgot. You're a Lizbef boy.


Too true but I was a complete nerd - took an older sister to educate me in my teens


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

eric said:


> Little Snake Island - the Movie.
> 
> Well, some photos and video clips jammed together at least.


Alan's TI is like


----------

